# Dakine Gloves??



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to buy a new pair of gloves. and soon cuz my old ones ripped. i was looking at dakine gloves. the mustang, and raven caught my eye, more so the white ravens. but i cannot find reviews anywhere. Does anyone know if either of those gloves are good. otherwise what are some good gloves i can get for park riding that will keep my hands warm for the whole day and are good for the park. and look good too??

Dakine Raven Gloves > Winter Gloves + Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have dakine vipers and i like em a lot. i would definitely buy another pair of dakine gloves.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a new pair as well, I'll have to check out the Dakine on your recommedation alone T.J. 

Definitely don't get the rainbow one's, no one wants to see the Sunice and Ocean Pacific colors of the 80's make a comeback.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am kind of 50/50 on Dakine. I have a pair of Bronco GT's and Ranger gloves that just didn't hold up worth a damn. I've had a pair of leathers from them that were fine. Hard to say but unlike their packs, it seems the quality of their gloves can range from great to meh...


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought a new pair of Leather Dakine Mustang gloves before the start of the season, three riding days into the season I am noticing significant wear/damage in the palm area of the left glove. Maybe its just my riding style/technique (or lack there of :laugh. They are surprisingly warm for how thin they are which is a huge plus :thumbsup:. Regardless of how my new gloves hold up, I'd definitely purchase Dakine gloves again as I've never had issues with their glove products in the past.


----------

